# need zw 190 manual



## srfulton (Dec 7, 2012)

Got this kw 190 in a trade and am now looking for a manual because the horn doesnt sound or work. It must be an older model or newer because it not like the one I found on the net. thanks


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

Try this link...I just googled it.
http://www.fixya.com/tags/lionel_kw_transformer_190_watts


----------



## srfulton (Dec 7, 2012)

They want to sell you membership. Thanks I searched the net for hours but no luck. Bought a repair book by Greenberg. May get it by New Year.


----------

